# Design new mascot contest



## MLuther (Apr 8, 2009)

I have some ideas. It's too bad I can't draw.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i might be interested in entering, but i don't know what some of the rules mean. i don't know what the accepted format terms mean of tiff and psd flattened, and in the colors area where it says you can use all colors or one color i am lost, especially where it says no photos, how else will you see it if i don't give a photo. i don't know what 300 images dpi means. i am taking it these are like camera technical terms, and i bet i'm not the only one needing to know


----------



## LadyAlthea (Sep 11, 2008)

.tif and .psd are file formats, like .jpg or.gif are file formats. most picture programs will allow you to save as .tif files. psd is i think a photoshop format. 

No photos probably means no taking a pic of your dog in a hat and submitting it. it should be drawn or created not a photograph. 

as for the colors, you can have something with many colors or a single color. 

Im just guessing by what i know of computer stuff. the 300 dpi si a min file size i believe.


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

Yes. LadyAlthea is correct.

We have to receive the file electronically. So the files must be files that can be worked with if it is the chosen design.

We need these file formats to be either .TIFF/.TIF (common high quality format) or .PSD (photoshop)files.

The image must not be flatttened means that if the graphic is created within photoshop or other graphics program, then we need the layers used in creation. (not relevant if you scan an image from a drawing).

If the design is a drawing, it should be scanned. It should not be a photo of the design. And it should not be a photo of a 3D object (such as a dog).

When you create/export a graphic in a graphics program, there is a setting of .dpi (dots-per-inch). The lower the number, the less the quality of the file.

300 DPI is very high quality where it can be used for almost anything. smaller setting are not good for some uses.

Hope that helps.

Thanks.



hallorenescene said:


> i might be interested in entering, but i don't know what some of the rules mean. i don't know what the accepted format terms mean of tiff and psd flattened, and in the colors area where it says you can use all colors or one color i am lost, especially where it says no photos, how else will you see it if i don't give a photo. i don't know what 300 images dpi means. i am taking it these are like camera technical terms, and i bet i'm not the only one needing to know


----------



## killerhaunts (Jan 6, 2010)

Sounds great. I will try my best! Wonder how many Buckys you can buy for 200 smackers....


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

well, thanks for explaining. i don't know about photoshops and formats and all the stuff here. i think i will just sit this one out. it will still be fun just seeing what everyone else does and i can participate with support and voting. have fun everyone


----------



## Giles (Sep 6, 2009)

I am assuming this should strictly be a mascot and not incorporate the title of the forum correct? Example being the hooded skull from Spirit is the mascot?


----------



## pdcollins6092 (Aug 8, 2009)

Well, I guess I'll see what I can come up with and give it a try.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Giles said:


> I am assuming this should strictly be a mascot and not incorporate the title of the forum correct? Example being the hooded skull from Spirit is the mascot?


You are correct. The mascot will be along side the HF logo. There doesn't need to be any text in the mascot design at all.


----------



## Eeeekim (Mar 23, 2010)

Why not an illustrator file or a PDF? Illustrator scales up or down to any size and it's EZ to turn it into a tiff or whatever you need.


----------



## LadyAlthea (Sep 11, 2008)

you can make it in anything you want, and turn it into a tiff to submit it, couldnt you?


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

I think that you are answering your own question. ?? You can use illustrator and then export as a layered .TIF

(I do not have illustrator)


Eeeekim said:


> Why not an illustrator file or a PDF? Illustrator scales up or down to any size and it's EZ to turn it into a tiff or whatever you need.


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

Absolutely. 90% of the graphic programs that I know of allows export in these formats.



LadyAlthea said:


> you can make it in anything you want, and turn it
> into a tiff to submit it, couldnt you?


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Aug 31, 2008)

Sounds like a fun contest. 

Do you want to specify a dimension in addition to the 300dpi resolution? Just as an example someone could create a 300dpi image but be the size of a postage stamp and someone else would do one poster size. What about RGB 8" x 10" (or 2400 x 3000 pixels) at 300dpi? That should allow you to scale it up or down within moderation and not make the file sizes too large for people to work on. 

Do you have an FTP site for people to send their images? If you're asking for hi-res layered .tif or .psd files chances are the files will be too big to email. Just a thought.

Now to put my thinking cap on and come up with something creative.


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

I originally attempted not to have too many specs. However, multiple members have asked regarding dimensions.

So I shall add that dimensions should be:
2400 pixels x 2400 pixels / 8 inches x 8 inches in order to insure a quality image.

FTP accesss is available. Please contact me directly via private message or [email protected] at the time that you are ready to upload (permissions will change frequently).


I look forward to your submissions 


Uruk-Hai said:


> Sounds like a fun contest.
> 
> Do you want to specify a dimension in addition to the 300dpi resolution? Just as an example someone could create a 300dpi image but be the size of a postage stamp and someone else would do one poster size. What about RGB 8" x 10" (or 2400 x 3000 pixels) at 300dpi? That should allow you to scale it up or down within moderation and not make the file sizes too large for people to work on.
> 
> ...


----------



## Empty_W (Apr 28, 2009)

I think what some of the confusion is that a while back we were talking about a mascot and people were thinking a prop you could build, which is why there may be confusion about not photo. This is digital creation, basically a logo almost. Without the name of course.


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

You are probably right.
Prop creation is certainly planned in the future. We need to get our official digital version first.


Empty_W said:


> I think what some of the confusion is that a while back we were talking about a mascot and people were thinking a prop you could build, which is why there may be confusion about not photo. This is digital creation, basically a logo almost. Without the name of course.


----------



## Mr._Skellington (Jan 10, 2010)

Oh, good! You can draw it!

I was thinking it had to be made on photoshop or something...

I'm no good at those


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

*This is fantastic!!! I can't wait to start designing!!*


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i think i might enter after all. i have someone who will help me post. i've spent the whole day working on my design. drawing, changing, redrawing. this is so exciting.


----------



## Big Nick (Jan 22, 2009)

I have a mascot drawn up for an idea right now that is basically ready to be submitted. My question is; if i were to draw up a better mascot closer to the deadline, could I submit that one as well instead of the first one i submitted? Basically replacing the first one i submitted. Or is this a one time shot? If its a one time shot then i'll wait till the end to make up my mind.


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

An entry is an entry. Each entry should be high quality. Please only submit those that you wish to be considered as an entry.

You may do one design, and then an additional (different looking) design. You can submit more than one design, just please do not submit more than one of the same design.

Thanks!  


Big Nick said:


> I have a mascot drawn up for an idea right now that is basically ready to be submitted. My question is; if i were to draw up a better mascot closer to the deadline, could I submit that one as well instead of the first one i submitted? Basically replacing the first one i submitted. Or is this a one time shot? If its a one time shot then i'll wait till the end to make up my mind.


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

killerhaunts said:


> Sounds great. I will try my best! Wonder how many Buckys you can buy for 200 smackers....


 
20 I think.


----------



## ihauntu (Nov 8, 2009)

I dont think I can enter I dont have a paypal account and dont live in usa ,i think i would have an un fair advantage though I worked at international mascot corporation for some 5 years building and prototyping mascots i was lucky enough to even design The Quatchi from the 2010 Olympic games in vancouver here he is I got todesign many other cool mascots







If Halloween forum wants a insite to getting an actual working mascot contact me however its not cheep at least $3000 to $5000 for an actual production mascot


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

I'm a professional graphic designer with a fine arts background and logo design experience. There are quite a few here that are also professional designers/artists and we've got some really amazingly creative and naturally artistic folks as members - that's why we're hoping that lots of folks enter. No one is prohibited from trying out - that's the cool part of the contest. 

It's easy to open a paypal account, and it is a small fee (I think for Canada, it's like $1 CAD) to transfer funds. 

Folks outside the USA, please look into their policies as you may be able to enter and if you win, still get the prize. 

(and very cool that you got to do design work for the Olympics!  )

~FG



ihauntu said:


> I dont think I can enter I dont have a paypal account and dont live in usa ,i think i would have an un fair advantage though I worked at international mascot corporation for some 5 years building and prototyping mascots i was lucky enough to even design The Quatchi from the 2010 Olympic games in vancouver here he is I got todesign many other cool mascots
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## noahbody (Sep 20, 2003)

My first attempt.......


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

noah, that's very nice.
you don't have to have paypal, you can have an USA address


----------



## iHalloween (Oct 13, 2008)

This sounds cool! Hope I can find the time!


----------



## brandywine1974 (Sep 10, 2005)

Happy Designing all of you talented members! I can't wait to see what everyone comes up with!


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

Wow, this can go in so many directions! I don't envy Larry having to choose just one!


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

ChrisW said:


> Wow, this can go in so many directions! I don't envy Larry having to choose just one!


It will be a community vote 

I will initially veto any entries that do not meet certain criteria ..e.g. adult oriented or something like that, however I expect all entries to have utilized common sense 

This will be an awesome contest!


----------



## DorkQuixote (Aug 31, 2009)

CRAZY AWESOME!!! I'm Super excited!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

very interesting, but with so many pro's and artistic people on here, , I won't have a chance of winning, but it might be fun to try anyway.


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

bethene said:


> very interesting, but with so many pro's and artistic people on here, , I won't have a chance of winning, but it might be fun to try anyway.


Everyone should try! Even if all you have is a scanned in pencil sketch, it may be that one unique idea that an artist can revise into the perfect mascot!!!


----------



## Thom_Serveaux (May 8, 2008)

I am Soooooooooooooo glad that I decided to check my e-mail tonight! I may already have something ready in my archives, but I'm going to force myself to come up with something from scratch. I've been so lazy in the last year or so, and haven't done much of anything creative for a spell. I think there are a lot of us here that might do so just for the fun of it. Needless to say none of us would object to getting $200 as a result of our efforts....

That being said, I 'd like your opinion larry, as to whether this would be acceptable:
Lila Amethyst Ver 2 by ~Thom-Serveaux on deviantART
This is an older work of mine, and not an actual entry (yet). I was just wondering if , in your mind, this qualifies as an 'original' work. If so I still think I might like to do a little tweaking here and there, maybe clean it up a little as well. Not to mention make sure it meets all the necessary specs, especially the dpi. Honestly, I might have to ask someone here about how to ascertain that.


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

Something like that is great. As long as the file attributes like DPI is there and if it is not used somewhere else (we do not want a mascot that is used elsewhere). than that would be an excellent entry.

Great! 


Thom_Serveaux said:


> I am Soooooooooooooo glad that I decided to check my e-mail tonight! I may already have something ready in my archives, but I'm going to force myself to come up with something from scratch. I've been so lazy in the last year or so, and haven't done much of anything creative for a spell. I think there are a lot of us here that might do so just for the fun of it. Needless to say none of us would object to getting $200 as a result of our efforts....
> 
> That being said, I 'd like your opinion larry, as to whether this would be acceptable:
> Lila Amethyst Ver 2 by ~Thom-Serveaux on deviantART
> This is an older work of mine, and not an actual entry (yet). I was just wondering if , in your mind, this qualifies as an 'original' work. If so I still think I might like to do a little tweaking here and there, maybe clean it up a little as well. Not to mention make sure it meets all the necessary specs, especially the dpi. Honestly, I might have to ask someone here about how to ascertain that.


----------



## Thom_Serveaux (May 8, 2008)

Well as I explained in my DA gallery:

"_*
The problem is, in addition to being rather unskilled at highlighting/shading, I also stink at what I refer to as 'dynamic posing' That is to say, envisioning how a character stands, places their arms, legs, etc. So just like with my "PGSM Girls' I found a drawing of a very cute little magical girl/witch that I saw on a japanese site a number of years ago...*_

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v181/litakino16506/Kawaii/j030213-1.jpg

*...I used her initial pose as a basis, and went to work...

Trimming her pointy ears...

Changing her hair color from blue to blonde (with a few streaks of purple)...

Changing the color and style of her hat...

Changing the color, length and style of her dress, gloves and boots...

Changing the color of her eyes...

Changing her from riding a broom, to wielding a scythe...

Getting rid of her accessories, and adding those unique to the character..."*

So as far as I know the origin of my work desn't appear to have anything to do with an actual character or mascot that I'm aware of. That says a lot, as I am VERY familiar with anime and other facets of Japanese Pop Cultuyure , (I just cant read Japanese)


----------



## Thom_Serveaux (May 8, 2008)

Oh and since I'm a bit of a Ludite, could someone PLEASE explain how I can determine the dpi of a file?


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

thom, it is very cute if larry okays it.


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

Seems good Thom. If you open a file within almost any graphics software, it will tell you file info. Even in Windows photo viewer, you can go to File>Properties and it will tell you the resolution.

If scanning in artwork, then you set the resolution as you are scanning.
Software such as Photoshop let's you change resolution, however, changing from low to high, normally does not work well unless you created original vector type artwork (sorry for the techno-babble).


----------



## Ecula (Oct 21, 2007)

Could it be vector graphics? .ai or Illustrator eps?


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

It would need to be exported into a .PSD / .TIFF or an EPS file that photoshop can open. (I do not have illustrator).



Ecula said:


> Could it be vector graphics? .ai or Illustrator eps?


----------



## stageman032 (Sep 27, 2009)

*cant wait*

i will get in on this one sounds like fun halloween is my favorite holiday we can come up with something killer (pun intended) lol cant wait to see what people come up with


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

Ecula said:


> Could it be vector graphics? .ai or Illustrator eps?


I think Vector-based is absolutely the way to do for a mascot. It's a real good idea to have a master version that can be resized without any loss of clarity.

I think for the purposes of the contest, a JPG or GIF would be good to submit (so that it may be posted and voted on). A vector-based image can also be exported to fit Larry's specs of 300 dpi @ 8" x 8".


----------



## Haunter (Oct 12, 2005)

I really look forward to some cool logo images.
I wish I was artistically inclined like some of the members here. If so, I would design something like this, or a zombie popping up out of the ground and ripping a tombstone in two. (Note this is not original art by me, just an example.)


----------



## Thom_Serveaux (May 8, 2008)

larry said:


> Seems good Thom. If you open a file within almost any graphics software, it will tell you file info. Even in Windows photo viewer, you can go to File>Properties and it will tell you the resolution.
> 
> If scanning in artwork, then you set the resolution as you are scanning.
> Software such as Photoshop let's you change resolution, however, changing from low to high, normally does not work well unless you created original vector type artwork (sorry for the techno-babble).


 ...and therin lies the problem. The graphics program I'd been using up until recently, paint.net utilizes something called the 'microsoft.net framework. I got attacked by a virus disguising itself as a anti-virus software upload. (more on that later)

Anyway, I did a system restore and started re-acquiring all the programs I'd lost. When I tried to open paint.net , it said that I lacked the necessary updates to the framework software. I had ver 1.0 & 2.0, but needed to get up to ver 3.5 service pack 1 minimally to get the paint.net to work.

I tried that, but I couldn't get it to install. Recently tried to get it to work by removing all the ver. of the framework software and then reinstall it, in part because it said that some files were missing. So far, I'm barely back to where I started after the restore. I have yet to get all or ver. 2.0 back in place, let alone 3.0, 3.5 or 4.0(which h is optional)

On the bright side, I've come across what seems to be a similar freeware program called 'sumo paint 2.0. I haven't gotten around to trying it out yet, though...


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

haunter, that is a cool picture, to bad it's not yours. so where do we start posting these entries? i have one ready


----------



## Wyre (Sep 15, 2009)

I am in!!!


----------



## pdcollins6092 (Aug 8, 2009)

Larry, just curious, when the voting starts for this contest will the persons screen name be next to there design? The reason I ask is if it is this could become more of a popularity contest instead of a design contest. If it is kept secret and no one knows who done what design, it will it will level the playing feild.


----------



## femerithain (Mar 28, 2010)

I'm not sure if anybody has asked this yet, but can you enter more then one piece?
I ask this because I'm not sure what mood people would like best i.e. something that shows the darker scary side of Halloween or the lighter side... plus I have quite a few good ideas both kind scary and very cute... though I'm not the best at drawing anything truly scary or gruesome...


----------



## pdcollins6092 (Aug 8, 2009)

femerithain said:


> I'm not sure if anybody has asked this yet, but can you enter more then one piece?
> I ask this because I'm not sure what mood people would like best i.e. something that shows the darker scary side of Halloween or the lighter side... plus I have quite a few good ideas both kind scary and very cute... though I'm not the best at drawing anything truly scary or gruesome...


Here is what Larry said in a previous post. 
An entry is an entry. Each entry should be high quality. Please only submit those that you wish to be considered as an entry.

You may do one design, and then an additional (different looking) design. You can submit more than one design, just please do not submit more than one of the same design.

Thanks!


----------



## Zeltino (Aug 7, 2006)

Hey I'm glad my idea is being put into creation! Anyway I can help?


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

pdcollins6092 said:


> Larry, just curious, when the voting starts for this contest will the persons screen name be next to there design? The reason I ask is if it is this could become more of a popularity contest instead of a design contest. If it is kept secret and no one knows who done what design, it will it will level the playing feild.


Not a bad idea! But that means people should just send their entries to Larry, and not post entries in the thread.

Larry, your thoughts?


----------



## pdcollins6092 (Aug 8, 2009)

TK421 said:


> Not a bad idea! But that means people should just send their entries to Larry, and not post entries in the thread.
> 
> Larry, your thoughts?


Larry posted this on page 2 so I was under the impression that we were sending them to him and not posting on the thread.

FTP accesss is available. Please contact me directly via private message or [email protected] at the time that you are ready to upload (permissions will change frequently)


----------



## Crunch (Oct 23, 2008)

Why not do something like an Eddie? Eddie is a mummy that appears on all the album covers of 80's metal band Iron Maiden. 

Collage of Eddie's - http://www.metalsucks.net/wp-content/uploads/2007/07/iron-maiden-eddie.jpg

Eddie with the devil - http://i250.photobucket.com/albums/gg272/AsakuraHao2004/eddie_satan.jpg

Insane Eddie - http://www.irocktube.com/addons/albums/images/991137496.jpg


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

as far as a popularity contest, even if you post just to larry, nothing is going to stop people from telling their friends in chat or profiles which ones are theirs. so telling just larry isn't going to stop that. i like to think we have some pretty nice people here and count on them to vote fairly. i also like to think i have a lot of friends here. last year i entered a contest and only got 3 votes. the one that beat me out won fair and square. the minute she posted i said dang. but it was still fun entering and i wouldn't change a thing. so hopefully we are all good sports and vote for the best one. and good sports to the one that wins. and thank you to the three that voted for me so i at least had a niche.


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

For this contest, it is possible that the name of the person that submitted it does not get posted during the voting process. I do agree that knowing who did a design may influence a vote. I will give a little more thought to that


----------



## upNsmoke (Oct 9, 2008)

Sweet! This contest is right up my alley. I can draw one hell of a stick figure!


----------



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)

What a splendid idea. This contest sounds fun! I fully endorse it, let's try it at once!

(Had to throw in a _Nightmare_ reference)


----------



## SavageSinister (Jan 4, 2006)

If I missed this, forgive me - can we submit multiple designs?


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

SavageSinister said:


> If I missed this, forgive me - can we submit multiple designs?


Yes you can .
Multiple entries are encouraged.


----------



## Blumpkin (Aug 5, 2009)

3rd time is a charm Larry, please use the last one I sent you as my "official" entry.


----------



## Thom_Serveaux (May 8, 2008)

Well I'm almost ready to submit my first 'recycled' concept for an entry (see previous posts for details) While Sumo Paint 2.0 was not as helpful as I'd hoped, and I have long since given up attempts to 'resurrect ' Paint.net , I believe that I have found a satisfactory substitute.

It's called 'HeloisPaint' and relies on Java instead of Microsoft Framework.net like Paint.net. as far as features, it so far seems comparable, so far. I've only just started using it today, so there may be some things that I haven't had time to do a urough shakedown, as it were...

Now if someone could just tell me how I'm to go about increasing my entries dpi, any suggestions?....


----------



## Thom_Serveaux (May 8, 2008)

Had to do a little research. I found what I was looking for.

All About Digital Photos - Changing the DPI of a Digital Photo

Granted they are talking about digital photos in the article, but it seem to be borne out. I mean after I changed my entry from 97dpi to 300dpi/ppi(pixels Per inch) I couldn't really tell the difference....

Nevertheless, I'm posting the URL here for anyone else who finds that they need to adjust their drawing's dpi/ppi to meet the contests' requirements....


----------



## Thom_Serveaux (May 8, 2008)

Sent the first one in. I should meet all the requirements. The only thing that I wasn't absolutely sure of was the actual physical size. I believe that it is under 8"x 8", the odd part was that even after I cropped it as close as possible, I was unable to ascertain for certain how large it was exactly...


----------



## z_thinman (May 9, 2009)

I have attempted to send my design in twice and every time I get a reply indicating failure to send. It says that the remote host doesnt want a virus. I created my design in Illustrator and used Photoshop to save it as a tiff and dont believe I have a virus. I'm using a Mac and really dont believe I have a virus. Maybe someone can help me to get this sent without getting it returned to me. Thanks and looking forward to seeing all other deigns...


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

Your email client may not be communicating properly with the server. I will send you a private message with FTP info. Thanks.



z_thinman said:


> I have attempted to send my design in twice and every time I get a reply indicating failure to send. It says that the remote host doesnt want a virus. I created my design in Illustrator and used Photoshop to save it as a tiff and dont believe I have a virus. I'm using a Mac and really dont believe I have a virus. Maybe someone can help me to get this sent without getting it returned to me. Thanks and looking forward to seeing all other deigns...


----------



## z_thinman (May 9, 2009)

Thanks for your help Larry! I believe my gmail address has worked...


----------



## z_thinman (May 9, 2009)

Scratch that last item, it hasn't worked and I am looking into plan B..


----------



## Empty_W (Apr 28, 2009)

z_thinman said:


> Scratch that last item, it hasn't worked and I am looking into plan B..


do you want to try sending it to another email address and see if it works?

I'll gladly help.


----------



## z_thinman (May 9, 2009)

Thanks empty W, I was just trying to send it to my wifes email and should hopefully have it figured out shortly. Appreciate it and may take you up on it...


----------



## Empty_W (Apr 28, 2009)

I also have illustrator and can try saving it for you to see if it makes a difference.


----------



## z_thinman (May 9, 2009)

Thanks Empty W, I got it. I had to save it as an EPS. You learn something everyday..


----------



## femerithain (Mar 28, 2010)

another question,

Resolution:
Images should be 300 DPI

is a higher DPI like 350 ok?

Dimensions
2400 pixels x 2400 pixels / 8 inches x 8 inches in order to insure a quality image.

if the higher DPI is ok then that would mean that as long as the picture is still 8in x 8in the pixels can be 2800 dpi x 2800 dpi right?

does the version of photoshop you have read layer groups? or is one of the older simpler ones that will only read layers?

also I'm pretty sure older version still read layer modes... (a way to check is to use the add new layer option at the top instead of the quick way and see if the box that pops up has an option for "layer mode"... I'm not sure how much you know about photoshop ^^; )
Am I incorrect in about the older versions supporting layer modes?

I have my layers all in layer groups (like putting them in folders) and before I submit I'd like to know if I should take them out or not... I also have layer modes applied to some of them and need to know if I have to fix that as well...

also Along with all the layers separate and un-flattened as specified in the submission requirements, 
I intend to make an Extra layer where all the other layers are combined and converted to a smart object so that if you do use my image you'll be able to change it's size without loosing as much image quality as you would with just normal layers... is that ok? because I'd still be meeting all the requirements... just with a little extra.


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

Higher resolution is ok, but may be not be needed. You are 100% correct. Go for the 8x8 dimensions.
Groups are great. Not at all required for those other members reading this, but organizing the layers in groups are great.
That extra layer is appreciated 

Thanks much 


femerithain said:


> another question,
> 
> Resolution:
> Images should be 300 DPI
> ...


----------



## femerithain (Mar 28, 2010)

that's good  'cause I have like a ton of layers... and it's just easier if their grouped


----------



## Thom_Serveaux (May 8, 2008)

*With*

Just thought I'd chime in with a bit of an afterthought that I had. Once the contest and the winner is chosen, what then? Well as larry so clearly stated, the object is to come up with a mascot to help promote the site. 

To that end I began thinking about a possible form that promotion could take, outside the usual avenues, of course. Some of you may be aware that in recent years, a very popular collectible item has been Hasbro Toys 'Mighty Muggs ' figures, and even moreso with the addition of black and white 'blank' figures suitable for creating customized figures. 

What I was thinking is mahaps, with larry and the other admins permission, is have the winner create a 'mugg-ified' version of their entry. this could be accomplished utilizing a template like so...

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v181/litakino16506/Mighty_Muggs_Template_by_midnighthe.png
(the artist that posted this template on DA gave permission for anyone and everyone for its' use)

For that matter, it might be a good way also for those members of the boards that are lacking in self-confidence as to their artistic skills, as a basis for an entry...


Like I said just a fleeting thought, what say you laryy, fellow members?


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

Once we have a mascot, there are a series of things that are going to happen where activities and contests will involve our new mascot.
One of the primary reasons why I required the good quality entries is so that I will be able to take the winning mascot and "go to town" with it.


----------



## Thom_Serveaux (May 8, 2008)

larry said:


> Once we have a mascot, there are a series of things that are going to happen where activities and contests will involve our new mascot.
> One of the primary reasons why I required the good quality entries is so that I will be able to take the winning mascot and "go to town" with it.


I surmised as much, just chipping in w/ my $.02 is all...

Edit: Would one of those concepts/activities include personal appearances at conventions for said mascot in costume? (j/k)


----------



## femerithain (Mar 28, 2010)

Thom_Serveaux said:


> I surmised as much, just chipping in w/ my $.02 is all...
> 
> Edit: Would one of those concepts/activities include personal appearances at conventions for said mascot in costume? (j/k)


Personally I think that that'd be cool... though know I'm imagining how both of my entries would look in real life costume form... the more wicked one would make an awesome costume, and the cute one I did would be awesome to see 
though the cute one would also make a great pillow too... so many things to do with a mascot


----------



## Thom_Serveaux (May 8, 2008)

femerithain said:


> Personally I think that that'd be cool... though know I'm imagining how both of my entries would look in real life costume form... the more wicked one would make an awesome costume, and the cute one I did would be awesome to see
> though the cute one would also make a great pillow too... so many things to do with a mascot


Have you *SEEN* what they do to mascots on pillows in Japan?!? EWWWWWWWW!!!!!


----------



## femerithain (Mar 28, 2010)

Thom_Serveaux said:


> Have you *SEEN* what they do to mascots on pillows in Japan?!? EWWWWWWWW!!!!!


Seen those (that is if your talking about the body pillows with characters on them)  lol and not all of them are bad some are really pretty and cute... but the cute mascot that I designed would just be a cute little round pillow, nothing really icky could be done with it 

You'll see what I mean once people can start judging on the mascots... though I may make a third one by then... (actually I've already made it, just have to finish coloring and submit it... if I can get the time to do so that is)


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 3, 2006)

Well my resident artist (daughter) is too busy with school to photoshop so I'm throwing this idea out to anyone with mad skillz that wants to pursue this. 

My pumpkin-head skellie spider rider guy looking at a laptop. A pumpkin logo (instead of Apple) adorns the back of the laptop.

Rasta vine hair like shellhawksnest did with her pumpkinhead and props to pumpkinrot who started the mad grin craze.

Don't we all put on pumkinheads and peruse Halloween Forum while mounted atop a mutant arachnid? A normal day for me.


----------



## csusb44 (Apr 9, 2009)

Do you want RGB or CMYK?


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

Either is fine.


csusb44 said:


> Do you want RGB or CMYK?


----------



## Thom_Serveaux (May 8, 2008)

Just looking for a bit more clarification as to the actual deadline. Exactly when tomorrow will the entries need to be submitted? and are we talking eastern , central, mountain or pacific time?


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

Thom_Serveaux said:


> Just looking for a bit more clarification as to the actual deadline. Exactly when tomorrow will the entries need to be submitted? and are we talking eastern , central, mountain or pacific time?


When:
Contest ends May 15, 2010 at 11:59 pm. For purposes of these Official Rules, all times are Pacific time zone.


----------



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

Larry,

where will you be posting the entries for voting?

General Halloween?

A seperate thread?


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

Yes! It will be in a different thread. I will post to this thread with the location.


----------



## Thom_Serveaux (May 8, 2008)

Just sent you my second (and final) entry...


----------



## Blumpkin (Aug 5, 2009)

Are the entries going to be in this thread?


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

can't wait to see what every one has done!


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

I am putting a day delay on posting the gallery to vote as there are 2 people that have entries that were really close to "specs" but I could not accept them as they were not yet "usable".

GREAT ENTRIES!


----------



## Thom_Serveaux (May 8, 2008)

Just out of curiosity, was I one of disqualifiees?


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

yes you were. Hopefully you received my email with details. 


Thom_Serveaux said:


> Just out of curiosity, was I one of disqualifiees?


----------



## Thom_Serveaux (May 8, 2008)

Okay, done and done!

Like I explained in my e-mail to larry, I tried repeatedly to make the necessary changes to the .tif file. The paint program kept crashing. By this time, it was about 4am, and I couldn't think of a solution. 

So after a 'quick' 3 1/2 hour catnap I realized that what I most likely needed to do was open up the original (a .png file) and do the changes to the background to it. Then I converted it to a .tif file. Taking the time of course to adjust it to the proper specs of size, pixel and dpi resolution. 

So my thanks to larry for being kind enough to give me a heads up, and allow me the option of making adjustments. He certainly would've been well within his rights to simply disqualify my entry altogether. Also, my sincerest apologies to my fellow participants for the delay...


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

looking forward to seeing what everyone has done


----------



## Blumpkin (Aug 5, 2009)

Am I looking in the wrong place?


----------



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

No, Blumpkin, You're okay, Larry will get it all posted for voting.

From what I've seen, he'll likely announce it in this thread and a couple of others, too.

He expanded the deadline until near midnight the 16th, so he'll probably have the entries up today.


----------



## ElGuapoGuano (Oct 5, 2006)

I was starting to wonder myself when this was going to go up. Larry, are you having problems?


----------



## femerithain (Mar 28, 2010)

I wonder where he'll post the thread with all the entries... I haven't seen it as of yet >.>;


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

Voting has started. Go to http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/90042-halloween-forum-mascot-vote-poll.html to see the entries and vote!

This thread will be closed to avoid confusion.


----------

